# What Bow to buy for Target and 3D archery.....?



## cacciatore141 (Apr 6, 2011)

Hi Guys,

I would like to get some honest and true opninions here.

I'm in the market to purchase a new target bow but the dissadvantage I have is my Draw Lenght. My Draw length is 25.27 Inch and I see that alot of the target archery bows only come in 26" min Draw length.
The current bows I have are the Mathews Monster XLR8 this I use for hunting and I also have a Mathews Z7 Magnum which I use for target but I feel I would prefer to get a puka target bow.

The bows I have been looking at are the following:

HoytContender
Hoyt Conteder Elite
Hoyt Vantage elite Plus


PSE Dominator 3d
PSE Supra

I have really heard great reviews of the PSE Dominator 3D however this bow comes in a Min DL of 26" 
On the other hand the Hoyt Bows all have the the shorter DL options however I have heard that a Hoty bow off the Shelf is really difficult to setup and I will strugle to get bow to shoot properly ?

Will I be able to get away with a 26" DL PSE Dominator 3D ? 
I had a 25.5" MAthews Monster MR6 and I really struggled with this bow to get a proper groupings at 20yrds 

The dissadvantage of being in South Africa is that the Pro Shops are not willing to let me test the bows for more than 10 shots in the store and I feel that you can never test a bow this way.They also do not stock the shorter DL options so IF i descide to go for a Hoyt Bow I will order it without trying it out. 

Your guys honest opinions would really be appreciated. As you all know that its alot of money to get a Target bow setup then to realise that its not the correct bow would be really dissappointing and an expensive excersise.

I hope to hear from you guys soon....


----------



## Kade (Jan 11, 2011)

Hoyt bows hard to setup?!?? That's laughable. They are very simple to setup. If you can't setup a Hoyt your not going to be able to setup anything else. 

Have you looked at the Prestige from Mathews?

The PSE won't get to your dl without adjusting string lengths. If your dl is under 26" and thats the lowest the PSE will go then it's not going to work. 

If the Contender will go that low then it's a good choice, any of the Hoyts that will get to your dl will be a good choice. I wouldn't recommend a Vantage though as a bow that long probably isn't going to be a good fit for you. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DXTCLUE (Apr 4, 2010)

All of Mathews target bows come in your draw length. The Prestige, 22" to 29" also in half sizes. The Conquest 4, with the Mini Max cam 24" to 29" also in half sizes. The Apex 7, 23"to 30" also in half sizes. The Apex 8, 25" to 32" also in half sizes . They can also be adjusted in 1/4 inch increments by moving the string to different pegs. Out of these bows with your draw length I would lean towards the Prestige with a ATA of 35 1/2" or the Apex 7 with a ATA of 38" , the other two are 41" to 42" ATA. They are all single cam also.


----------



## redman (Feb 22, 2003)

Hoyt contender with 2000 limbs would be a great with your draw length . I would stay witha 37-38 axel bow


----------



## cacciatore141 (Apr 6, 2011)

great I wiull have a look into these bows aswell, to be honeat i really like the hoyt and the pse target bows but I guess I need something that really works


----------



## morphious (Dec 17, 2008)

I've been a long time mathews shooter, but this year I went hoyt. I'm shooting an alpha elite for field, 3d, and indoor now. The new RKT cams hold better to me personally that the cams in years past.


----------



## cacciatore141 (Apr 6, 2011)

Thanks Morphious i'm glad to hear that.

There is a guy selling a contender elite with the XT 2000 50-60# limbs, Cam 1/2 plus No 2 cam I'm sure this is adjustable to 25" any opinions here


----------



## JMJ (Jul 17, 2008)

Since you asked for opinions ... 

The Elite riser does not shoot $300 better than the standard riser.
And if you're standing on an indoor shooting line 2.5' +/- apart, it's a pain in the arse to load the thing.
I've had both.


----------

